# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Arkitekti e Artisti Agron Jano

## Brari

Me mire se kjo video nuk e ndricon gje tjeter figuren interesante te te ndjerit Agron Jano qe nuk eshte me mes nesh.E futa tek Elita sepse ky njeri ishte gjat gjith jetes se tije Elitë..



Poko, flmn qe solle kte video..

----------

